#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Dwarf cashew nut trees

## jamescollister

Don't expect much of a response, but nothing ventured nothing gained.

Has anyone in the travels seen a nursery selling dwarf cashew trees or grafted trees.  
Planing to put in about 5 rai this year, more for exercise, but may as well get a return in the future from my labor. 
Thanks in advance for any info. Jim

----------


## palexxxx

I thought that they were native to your neck of the woods.  Can't you get them locally?

----------


## jamescollister

> I thought that they were native to your neck of the woods.  Can't you get them locally?


 To be honest no idea what type of tree is here, lots of cashew trees. People just collect the nuts plant them in bags to grow. Could be anything and not seen a nursery selling them to ask. Jim

----------


## ltnt

I've never seen one but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  We buy our fruit trees fro the local evening/morning market where a local sells starters.

I was thinking about Saffron?  I saw an article about it and have seen it on sale in the Middle East Souks, but seems Afghanistan grows saffron.  Collected by hand from the flower buds.  Expensive, detailed hand labor, but big market.

Lemons are 7 baht per lemon retail, in the markets today?

----------


## jamescollister

> I've never seen one but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  We buy our fruit trees fro the local evening/morning market where a local sells starters.
> 
> I was thinking about Saffron?  I saw an article about it and have seen it on sale in the Middle East Souks, but seems Afghanistan grows saffron.  Collected by hand from the flower buds.  Expensive, detailed hand labor, but big market.
> 
> Lemons are 7 baht per lemon retail, in the markets today?


Dwarf cashew trees are one of these GM modified things, shorter, but produce after one year and will out produce normal trees by a factor of 3 or 4. If I am going to plant may as well try and get the best trees I can find. Jim

----------


## the dogcatcher

> I've never seen one but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist. We buy our fruit trees fro the local evening/morning market where a local sells starters.
> 
> I was thinking about Saffron? I saw an article about it and have seen it on sale in the Middle East Souks, but seems Afghanistan grows saffron. Collected by hand from the flower buds. Expensive, detailed hand labor, but big market.
> 
> Lemons are 7 baht per lemon retail, in the markets today?


I thunk about saffron too.
Looked at a map of where it grows... will it grow here?

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> I've never seen one but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist. We buy our fruit trees fro the local evening/morning market where a local sells starters.
> 
> I was thinking about Saffron? I saw an article about it and have seen it on sale in the Middle East Souks, but seems Afghanistan grows saffron. Collected by hand from the flower buds. Expensive, detailed hand labor, but big market.
> 
> Lemons are 7 baht per lemon retail, in the markets today?
> 
> ...


Don't think it's suited to the tropics, more dry arid areas, ergo middle east etc. Jim

----------


## pseudolus

Indeed - saffron needs very very dry  air. 

Jim -  great thread by the way. Looking into this I now know a lot about this nut which frankly I never knew before. You sure you want to get involved with ovening out the oil? Nasty business that is.

----------


## charleyboy

As Pseudo says...I went to a cashew nut factory in Phuket about 20 years ago,
labour intensive and that black treacle stuff that comes out of the shell.
Looked like a lot of hard work to get a cashew nut.
That's probably why they are sooooo expensive.

----------


## jamescollister

> Indeed - saffron needs very very dry  air. 
> 
> Jim -  great thread by the way. Looking into this I now know a lot about this nut which frankly I never knew before. You sure you want to get involved with ovening out the oil? Nasty business that is.


No won't be on a big enough scale for that. this is just another one of my hobby farm attempts. Planted 300 coconut trees earlier in the year, dry season, hand watering in the sun. Rains here now no need to hand water. Got to have a project as the rubber doesn't need me anymore except to set the rolling machines, 10 minutes a week. Need to keep occupied or it's beer and more beer.
If in your researh you find anything of interest in Thailand, please post. Jim

----------


## Necron99

^ peppercorn? several hundred baht a kilo

----------


## jamescollister

> ^ peppercorn? several hundred baht a kilo


Tried a few months ago, back of the house has very good soil, old charcoal maker there. Put in pepper, chilli, tomatoes etc dug in tall bamboo poles and strung shade cloth  2 meters high and the village chickens still defeated me,
Seems I am better at growing trees than plants. Jim

----------


## ltnt

I think there are dry/arid areas of Thailand suitable for Saffron.  Issan and Prachup Khiri Khan for example>if not how about a greenhouse?

Asked the wife about cashew trees.  She gave me a stare!  She obviously comes from a less labor intensive sub culture.  "To much work!" she says. black sap is poison ad painful to your hands. she says.  Yes, but these are dwarf trees!  Whats a dwarf tree?  Like small people. Oh, that kind, no. she says.

I've visited the same cashew factory in Phuket.  About a dozen ladies cracking the shells with a small tool that looks like a combination vise and pliers.  Happy ladies, sit down job for 300 baht /day.

----------


## jamescollister

Well the shelling part doesn't look that hard, like all things here, machines can make a difference. Worth looking into a bit more, have 10 rai of industrial land and only use 2. 




Jim

----------


## Gipsy

*Anacardium occidentale*_ |_ ต้นมะม่วงหิมพานต์

Nana garden Cashew nut tree seedlings Maybe one of these vendors has the dwarf variety or knows where to get those seedlings. Good luck finding them...

----------


## Necron99

Well, now I know about cashew nuts, I thought they grew like almonds.
I like the fact that the apple is readily fermentible....

----------


## jamescollister

> *Anacardium occidentale*_ |_ ต้นมะม่วงหิมพานต์
> 
> Nana garden Cashew nut tree seedlings Maybe one of these vendors has the dwarf variety or knows where to get those seedlings. Good luck finding them...


Thanks for that will try and find out more. Like many things here everyone knows, but no one can say where or who. Jim

----------


## sranchito

Just a suggestion, maybe a good place to start would be with the processing facility.  They are buying nuts.  Possibly they would be willing to tell you where and who?

----------


## ltnt

Nice machine Jim.  Two each time it returns.  Amazing the size for that ?

----------


## poorfalang

Hi Jim,
i have actually been looking at this for a while,
no luck in finding a nursery, but i have come across this
Revista Brasileira de Fruticultura - Cashew crop
i have emailed them in Portuguese about a possible supply of cutting,still waiting for a reply.

i am also contacting a university in India about it,
will let you know as soon as i get a reply

----------


## Packdee

There are two strains of cashew nut propagation for farmers at Srisaket Horticultural Research Centre.

----------

